# GSD Pedigrees: DDR Line 13A



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Was reading Eliot Prevent's owners website [English Translation] and interestingly enough he wrote that he considered Eliot a blend of his sire and dam and made note of the dam's {Ronja Poppitz} line to Alf Kornesee, Don Haus Iris, and Lord G as one source of the seriousness and aggression that was produced. Again, given the sire line, interesting. 

So what traits [good, bad, ugly] were the Line 13a dogs known for and do those traits carry through from as far back as the 8th generation?

T


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=620493-regalhaus-quell

stud dog in australia line bred on don iris
supposedly has strong raw aggression, have no idea what he has produced though
a lot of ddr dog lines in australia, maybe some of the aussies can tell you what they have seen


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Quite frankly, I think you have to be very careful with what is usually termed "DDR" especially if you are interested in sport. Was surprised to see if referenced when looking at Elliot Prevent. Looking at a dog I like, he carries lines to those dogs top and bottom. Its probably a question of how you blend it. So I was curious if others saw value in blending it in with their lines/dogs. Not too many people are building "lines" in GSDs that I can tell--only a select few. 

T


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I have not seen the dog michael says but have heard about a few of his offspring and seen some pics of big pups.. a dog that comes to mind out here was a dog called Fax vom Grenzganger he was sch3 kkl1 and 2 times bsp his top side was Dolf ze Zakovy Hory and goes back on held vom ritterburg and ingo vom rudigen both names that pop up alot in the pedigree you mentioned T and alot of similiar bred types but fax was a result of that line crossed into the mink vom haus whitfield line.

Im very fond of dogs from this line and the good ones have a very serious arrogant side solid nerves and great drives and good health.When he was crossed into lines of the same type etc some great dogs were produced for police etc and they continue to down the line..i can say this first hand as i have seen fax daughters sons etc and own a grandson myself.I have also seen some of the tighter bred dogs on him here and they were nice also but were more a blending of that line with the west german.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

brad robert said:


> I have not seen the dog michael says but have heard about a few of his offspring and seen some pics of big pups.. a dog that comes to mind out here was a dog called Fax vom Grenzganger he was sch3 kkl1 and 2 times bsp his top side was Dolf ze Zakovy Hory and goes back on held vom ritterburg and ingo vom rudigen both names that pop up alot in the pedigree you mentioned T and alot of similiar bred types but fax was a result of that line crossed into the mink vom haus whitfield line.
> 
> Im very fond of dogs from this line and the good ones have a very serious arrogant side solid nerves and great drives and good health.When he was crossed into lines of the same type etc some great dogs were produced for police etc and they continue to down the line..i can say this first hand as i have seen fax daughters sons etc and own a grandson myself.I have also seen some of the tighter bred dogs on him here and they were nice also but were more a blending of that line with the west german.


Ahhhh, exactly what I was interested in. I've only see a couple of dogs up close and personal and they were all DDR and linebred Alf Kornesee. One of the pups I really liked and another was absolutely to die for herding-wise. There were 3 from a litter sent here and arguably they might not have been the top three. Ingo/Held and Lord G get a lot of respect. Back when I was researching DDR, not a lot of regard for A Kornesee or Don Haus Iris that I remember without looking at my notes. Thanks guys. Interesting.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Ahhhh, exactly what I was interested in. I've only see a couple of dogs up close and personal and they were all DDR and linebred Alf Kornesee. One of the pups I really liked and another was absolutely to die for herding-wise. There were 3 from a litter sent here and arguably they might not have been the top three. Ingo/Held and Lord G get a lot of respect. Back when I was researching DDR, not a lot of regard for A Kornesee or Don Haus Iris that I remember without looking at my notes. Thanks guys. Interesting.


After seeing this thread yesterday I made a script that gathered some info on my male for like 15 generations back or so. Here's some of what I found lol

Bloodline: Occurrences:
5A 251
11A 549
11B 37
11C 283
11D 6
11E 17
12 0
13A 1

Bloodline: Occurrences	Dogs:
5A 249 Alf v. Nordfelsen
5A 2 Don v. Rolandsteich
11A 496 Rolf v. Osnabrücker
11A 45 Bernd v. Lierberg
11A 8 Pushkaß v. Haus Himpel
11A 0 Olf v. Fürstendamm
11B 33 Ex v. Riedstern
11B 4 Cliff v. Bleichfleck
11C 184 Ali v. Gränert
11C 95 Barry v. Andershofer
11C 2 Drusus v. Falkenwappen
11C 0 Geier v. Baruther Land
11C 1 Bodo v. Winkel
11C 0 Casar v. Rangental
11C 1 Lars v. Fürstendamm
11C 0 Seigo v. Angerholz
11C 0 Grand v.d. Ziegelwiese
11C 0 Boy v. Hohenwarthereck
11C 0 Henk v.d. Moschel
11D 3 Ingo v. Rudingen
11D 1 Held v. Ritterberg
11D 1 Jeff v. Flämings-Sand
11D 0 Flint v. Steiglerhof
11D 0 Birko v.d. Wolfshoehle
11D 1 Lord v. Gleisdreieck
11E 11 Condor v. Marderpfahl
11E 6 Ohle v. Rundeck
11E 0 Fels v. Kemmlerblick
11E 0 Zorro v. Laagerwall
12 0 Golf v. Ritterberg
12 0 Grand v. Ritterberg
13A 1 Alf v. Körnersee


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hunter can you post a link to your male's pedigree.

Thanks.

T


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Hunter can you post a link to your male's pedigree.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> T


Yeah its actually in my signature below


----------



## Jason Carter (Dec 16, 2018)

Is anyone still interested in this thread? I have a question about one of the dogs on that list and the “DDR” and “Czech” GSD.


----------

